# Are lower lofted drivers harder to hit?



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi forum.As my club is fairly open and windy,I am feeling the need for a lower ball flight,especially with my driver.I know that I could just get a low flight shaft,but I am tempted to buy a cheap low loft driver to see if I can achieve a lower flight with more roll.Will it be much harder to hit given the same swing? I am thinking 9 deg or so? I can close the face of my Cobra S3 to the same loft,would I be better doing that,and accepting a fade instead of my usual draw? Cheers.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

My driver is 9 degrees and I hit it pretty well but still fairly high. I adjusted it to lower loft for a while but didn't really get on with it. Not sure if I just had a bad day and should have stuck at it - will probably have another go at some stage.

If your driver's adjustable you've got nothing to lose by experimenting with it.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Deke,

My Yonex is a 9 deg with a very stiff shaft, which REALLY flies low which worked well in high winds. 

Because of how low it was/is, I've gone for a higher loft driver with a softer flex and am getting good results and hitting the ball straighter and higher than before. 

For me I think my success is partly down to concentrating more and what I'm doing (setup & weight transfer) rather the difference in club but I haven't had the Yonex out since I got the Nike so cant be sure.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2012)

It's not just about loft, it's about spin rate. My driver is set at 9.25 degrees to keep the spin rate down. Sounds like you need a trackman session.

In answer to your question, I tried lofts of 8.5 to 11.25 and didn't find the lower lofts any harder to hit.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input good forum folk! I think I will try a wee range session (as soon as my damn chest has healed) with my S3 set to closed.I am still tempted to get a custom fit session but as of yet don't have the funds for a new big dog(and my Cobra S3 is still very new). A cheap 9deg of ebay is still hard to ignore however! Will it be harder to make good contact compared to my 10.5 deg?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jul 6, 2012)

Deke said:



			Will it be harder to make good contact compared to my 10.5 deg?
		
Click to expand...

shouldn't be. if the shaft suits your swing, the clubface would be in the same position no matter what the loft


----------



## brendy (Jul 6, 2012)

8.5 degrees here on my R11s, I dont find it any harder to hit over my older G15 9 deg driver from a couple of years back. I still hit it fairly high too.


----------



## noble78 (Jul 6, 2012)

I used to have a 11.5 degree nike driver which was going way too high, especially on my course which is next to the sea and hitting it into the wind was a nightmare for me. I have now changed to the ping rapture which is 9 degree and i am hitting it loads better, i keep it quite alot lower into the wind which is giving me more distance


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 6, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's not just about loft, it's about spin rate. My driver is set at 9.25 degrees to keep the spin rate down. Sounds like you need a trackman session.

In answer to your question, I tried lofts of 8.5 to 11.25 and didn't find the lower lofts any harder to hit.
		
Click to expand...

This ^ it's spin rate rather than loft so as you say in the OP, a different shaft is really the answer but to answer your actual question - loft inherently gives forgiveness or ease of strike, hence your PW is easier to hit than your 5 iron but that far up with a club with so little loft, it won't make much difference at all. Pop to AG and ask to try whatever driver in a 9, 10 & 11 degree and see if you can tell much difference.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2012)

Shouldn't be harder to hit. But more susceptible to sizeable fades/slices (in particular) if the swing is a shade out-to-in.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheers for all your posts,some interesting points! My swing is a bit in to out,and my usual shape is 10-15 yard draw so it sounds like a lower lofted head,combined with a lower flight shaft might do the trick? Does a lower spin rate come from the head,shaft,or both?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

In my day we just teed the ball a bit lower and struck the drive a fraction more on the upswing.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In my day we just teed the ball a bit lower and struck the drive a fraction more on the upswing.
		
Click to expand...

I have tried a lower tee Doon,but I hit the driver much better when half the ball is above the crown.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In my day we just teed the ball a bit lower and struck the drive a fraction more on the upswing.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose next you'll be claiming you shaped shots and managed your way round the courses instead of just blasting everything 300+ yards...... like wot we do nowadays... ahem.....


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I suppose next you'll be claiming you shaped shots and managed your way round the courses instead of just blasting everything 300+ yards...... like wot we do nowadays... ahem.....
		
Click to expand...

If only FairwayDodger! I wish!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In my day we just teed the ball a bit lower and struck the drive a fraction more on the upswing.
		
Click to expand...

There is more than one way to skin a cat and more than one reason for a high ball flight.

Oh and it is still your day...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2012)

Not wishing to be a harbingour of doom, I've been told by several good teaching pros and more than one tour pro that the amateur would benefit from a higher launching driver to optimise carry, especially in the winter. I can see where you are coming from trying to go lower but I'd talk to a pro first and then check your figures on a monitor


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

I get your point and agree Homer,but I am keen to actually try a lower lofted driver as i wont be getting rid of my S3 anyway,it will be just a bit of fun! Closing the face and de-lofting my S3 seems like a logical step no?


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Indeed does anybody who owns an adjustable driver with loft options have a success story when de-lofting?(apart from Hawkeye!)


----------



## Snelly (Jul 6, 2012)

The answer to the original question is yes, drivers with lower loft are harder to hit and that is a fact.  

Common sense really.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Snelly said:



			The answer to the original question is yes, drivers with lower loft are harder to hit and that is a fact.  

Common sense really.
		
Click to expand...

Does one and a half degrees really make that much of a difference? Several people in this thread have already said otherwise!


----------



## DaveM (Jul 6, 2012)

Deke learn to hit what you have lower. Tee the ball a tad lower but not much as you don't have much above it anyway. Move the ball back a bit in your stance and bingo, job done. I have an adjustable driver got it set right when I got it. Have not touched it since.

Just one thing I have the R9 and if you close the face it increases the loft. Also if you draw the ball now surely if you close the face, it may turn into a hook?Not a fade.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Deke learn to hit what you have lower. Tee the ball a tad lower but not much as you don't have much above it anyway. Move the ball back a bit in your stance and bingo, job done. I have an adjustable driver got it set right when I got it. Have not touched it since.

Just one thing I have the R9 and if you close the face it increases the loft. Also if you draw the ball now surely if you close the face, it may turn into a hook?Not a fade.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input Dave,I will give your tip a go! A closed face will start the ball going left no? Hang on ,now I get you,my swing path spin combined with closed face may indeed lead to a hook! As I hit the ball in to out it might just cancel out my draw and make me hit straighter perhaps? On my S3 closing lowers the loft by 1.5 deg.


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2012)

Had similar desire to yours, tried a number of big name drivers on the launch monitors and ended up with the one in my sig. All the lower lofted ones I tried launched higher, so it is most likely the shaft and that they are 'honest' about the loft stamped on the bottom.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

IainP said:



			Had similar desire to yours, tried a number of big name drivers on the launch monitors and ended up with the one in my sig. All the lower lofted ones I tried launched higher, so it is most likely the shaft and that they are 'honest' about the loft stamped on the bottom.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Iain,more good food for thought mate!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2012)

With a Driver, the lower the loft...

A. It's much easier to get side spin...

B. Generally, you need a higher swing speed to get the bal in the air.

There was a trend amongst Tour Pros a few years back for Drivers with 5,6,7 or 8 degrees of loft.
Give a 7 degree driver to an average amateur and they simply can't generate enough clubhead speed to get the ball off the ground.

Having said that, As far as I'm concerned, if you can hit a 10.5 you should be able to hit a 9....

But a lower launch shaft would be a better bet.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheers Imurg,sound advice,I am sorely tempted to buy a cheap 9 deg next payday.I feel an experiment coming on!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 6, 2012)

Lower loft is OK if you don't slice or hook the ball.  Lower loft creates more sidespin so will make them worse.  (It's all to do with those darn ball flight laws . 'D Plane')


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 7, 2012)

Less loft equals less forgiveness. My mate plays off 11 and really hits it a good distance had an 9 degree Cleveland, went for fitting at mizuno and was told he should have a 12 degree, distance was the same just off hits were better. He wimped out and got 10.5 couldn't bring himself to get the 12!!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2012)

Deke said:



			Thanks for the input Dave,I will give your tip a go! A closed face will start the ball going left no? Hang on ,now I get you,my swing path spin combined with closed face may indeed lead to a hook! As I hit the ball in to out it might just cancel out my draw and make me hit straighter perhaps? On my S3 closing lowers the loft by 1.5 deg.
		
Click to expand...

Closing the face increases that loft BUT only if you then open the club up to square the face again during your swing... if you hit it with the face pointing in the new direction the loft will be lower.

If you keep the face in the new direction I'd suggest you'd probably hit bigger draws or even hooks.... if you open the clubface so that it's in it's 'normal' impact position when you hit the ball it will actually go higher than you currently get...  kinda defeating the point of closing it.

I wouldn't say that less loft is easier to hit by any means as you need clubhead speed to get the ball spinning sufficiently to get/remain airborne. A low lofted driver however DOES suit someone who fades/slices the ball as they generally add loft by leaving the face open to the path.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 7, 2012)

Deke said:



			Hi forum.As my club is fairly open and windy,I am feeling the need for a lower ball flight,especially with my driver.I know that I could just get a low flight shaft,but I am tempted to buy a cheap low loft driver to see if I can achieve a lower flight with more roll.Will it be much harder to hit given the same swing? I am thinking 9 deg or so? I can close the face of my Cobra S3 to the same loft,would I be better doing that,and accepting a fade instead of my usual draw? Cheers.
		
Click to expand...


shaft shaft shaft did i say shaft makes the club


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2012)

bigslice said:



			shaft shaft shaft did i say shaft makes the club
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what point you are making, care to explain


----------



## Deke (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the input chaps,I feel with think on this further before making any rash decisions!


----------



## Dave B (Jul 7, 2012)

If you hit the ball to high I would change the loft not the shaft. I've experimented with various shafts to bring height down however none of the shafts tried have made a significant difference. 

There is an awful lot of hype on shafts but for the majority of mid handicap players you will not see the full benefit of the investment made when you can try several off the shelf driver and head combinations and find a product that suits your swing


----------



## Deke (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Dave,I feel a few club demos down the range will be a good move.


----------



## DelB (Jul 7, 2012)

Deke. I use a Ping G10 with a 10.5 degree loft. First one I got had a regular V2 high launch shaft which I got fitted for about four years ago when I took the game up. Early last year, taking into account a slightly more efficient swing on my part, I changed to a stock Ping stiff shaft. At first I said to the fitter that I didn't believe my swing would suit a stiff shaft but he advised me that it was a 'slightly softer than stiff' shaft and to give it a go. I absolutely love the flight of it. Latterly, the V2 shaft was ballooning straight up into the air and dropping like a stone, whereas the new shaft has a lovely piercing flight. And this with exactly the same 10.5 degree head on it. If its windy I use a lower tee, play it slightly further back and my stance and abbreviate my follow-through to keep the spin down.


----------



## Deke (Jul 7, 2012)

Great stuff Del,I will try out your advice as soon as I am healed up!


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 7, 2012)

I have found that even with a high trajectory like I hit with a driver, the wind does not really affect it that much when it is struck well. I have got my R11s setup perfectly to me now and when it is windy I just accept that I will loose a bit of distance but it is not that much to be honest as I just tee it down a bit lower. 

My advice would be to stick with your driver if you hit it well and just accept that you lose some distance in the wind and concentrate on making a sweet connection rather than trying to launch it into the wind.


----------



## bozza (Jul 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not wishing to be a harbingour of doom, I've been told by several good teaching pros and more than one tour pro that the amateur would benefit from a higher launching driver to optimise carry, especially in the winter. I can see where you are coming from trying to go lower but I'd talk to a pro first and then check your figures on a monitor
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with Homer here, I've always had a high ball flight especially with my irons and I talked to my pro about getting stiffer shafts and he said yes they may make my ball flight slightly lowere but at the end of the day it all comes down to your swing. You can have tour stiff shafts and still hit it high if your swing is wrong. 

I'd personally go see a pro and explain you want to lowere your ball flight and see if he can give you some tips do it.


----------



## Deke (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers lads,I have a lesson coming up anyway so I will have a word with my pro then,he knows what works on my course better than me anyway!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 7, 2012)

with the benefit of having read all the responses to your question it's clear that to get the lower ball flight you should - 
1. change the shaft
2. leave the shaft
3. get an 8 degree - it's no harder to hit
4. stick to a 12 degree but hit it differently
5. close the face then open it again to allign...
6. tee it lower
7. tee it higher
8. hit down
9. hit up
10. move the ball back in your stance

good luck


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 7, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			with the benefit of having read all the responses to your question it's clear that to get the lower ball flight you should - 
1. change the shaft
2. leave the shaft
3. get an 8 degree - it's no harder to hit
4. stick to a 12 degree but hit it differently
5. close the face then open it again to allign...
6. tee it lower
7. tee it higher
8. hit down
9. hit up
10. move the ball back in your stance

good luck
		
Click to expand...

Nicely put........:thup:


----------



## brendy (Jul 7, 2012)

In other words, everyone is different, try a load of options until you find the best suited setup for you.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			with the benefit of having read all the responses to your question it's clear that to get the lower ball flight you should - 
1. change the shaft
2. leave the shaft
3. get an 8 degree - it's no harder to hit
4. stick to a 12 degree but hit it differently
5. close the face then open it again to allign...
6. tee it lower
7. tee it higher
8. hit down
9. hit up
10. move the ball back in your stance

good luck
		
Click to expand...

You forgot 'change your swing'


----------



## Deke (Jul 7, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			with the benefit of having read all the responses to your question it's clear that to get the lower ball flight you should - 
1. change the shaft
2. leave the shaft
3. get an 8 degree - it's no harder to hit
4. stick to a 12 degree but hit it differently
5. close the face then open it again to allign...
6. tee it lower
7. tee it higher
8. hit down
9. hit up
10. move the ball back in your stance

good luck
		
Click to expand...

This post made me chuckle Duncan! I am sure with time and practice I will find a way!


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've found the answer for me. I don't use a driver! I can hit my 3 wood as far as most hit a driver and I hit it straight so hopefully my H/C will start to show this. :rofl:


----------



## dog377 (Jul 8, 2012)

I went from 9.5 degree to 8 degree last summer when my driver broke.  I could not get the 8 degree in the air at all.  It was a great club but I just could not get it up.  I lasted a fair while with it but in the end I took it back to the pro.  I found another 9.5 degree on ebay exactly the same and bought it.  I think it deppends on your swing and your shaft.


----------

